# Poudriere step patch failed



## Nutz (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi All,

i'm into an issue with poudriere.
I'm trying to build a custom package but it remains stuck at the "patch step" with the following error:

```
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to src/jail.c.rej
=> FreeBSD patch patch-src-jail.c failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es)  patch-setup.py applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1
```

i didint find a lot of thing about this error except to try to update the portsnap, i did it but the process still stuck..

BR,
N!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

Try throwing away the jail and creating a fresh new one.


----------



## Nutz (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi Sirdice,

I just did it and try to rebuild the package but i got the same error.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2019)

Can you do a run with `-v` or `-vv`? Maybe that provides more clues where or why things aren't working. 


```
-v           This will show more information during the build.  Specify
                  twice to enable debug output.
```

And double check the custom port itself too (try building it yourself). It's possible the error is because the port itself is failing.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 4, 2019)

Works fine with 12.1 jail, so i still dont know why it didnt want to work with 11.2...


----------

